# Stupid Human/Hedgie Tricks



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

So Norman seems to have figured out that by licking my finger then shoving his nose under it results in getting his snout rubbed whenever he likes. Licking a thumb or finger then running his face along it gets him a face rub. I think I've been tricked into doing his bidding! I finally realised what's going on this evening and have unwittingly been doing this for the past few nights. :lol:

Has anyone else had their hedgehog learn some unusual or unexpected behaviour?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

That's so cute! I love Norman!
In the mornings, after I check on my Cholla & give him mealies, I will put him back in his cage. He has learned that if he runs down his ramp to the bottom of his cage & stands on his back legs, standing up against the bars, looking at me...I will give him more mealies. How can you say "no" to that face?
He has also learned that mornings is when I hide treats around his cage. So - he promptly runs to each hiding spot & eats all the kibble.


----------



## wrigley (Nov 21, 2010)

LOL Naomi knows how to get picked up too! She must be a very light sleeper cuz if I make too much noise in her room she comes running out of her igloo and starts begging to be picked up. She squeaks like a mouse in a whiny sort of way while she paws at the cage. Shes knows that I can never say no! If I dare try to put her down she tries to hold onto my hand and scratches at my palm until I pick her back up again. I've never seen a hedgie as needy for human companionship as that one but I love spending time with her so i'm glad she needs me!


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

Those are awesome little tricks. I wish my little Hazel would be excited to see me. She just balls up and huffs.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

mcwojo said:


> Those are awesome little tricks. I wish my little Hazel would be excited to see me. She just balls up and huffs.


She and Snarf must've attended the same obedience school. :roll:


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

MissC said:


> mcwojo said:
> 
> 
> > Those are awesome little tricks. I wish my little Hazel would be excited to see me. She just balls up and huffs.
> ...


Here too. Must be where they go when they think nobody's watching '-.-


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

Quilled1 said:


> MissC said:
> 
> 
> > mcwojo said:
> ...


So glad to hear that my baby isn't the only one. Although I've only had her for three and a half weeks I thought she would want to be with me more. She does calm down and let me pet her when she's in my lap and she is quilling (I think). I just bought her some fleece liners, a hedgie hat, and a hedgie bag so I'm hoping that will make her more comfortable.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

[quote="mcwojo]So glad to hear that my baby isn't the only one. Although I've only had her for three and a half weeks I thought she would want to be with me more. She does calm down and let me pet her when she's in my lap and she is quilling (I think). I just bought her some fleece liners, a hedgie hat, and a hedgie bag so I'm hoping that will make her more comfortable.[/quote]

uh oh. Guess you're to new at hedgie ownership to realize the nicer you are, the more you spend and the more effort you put in just makes them hate you more. :lol:

Kidding...just kidding...tho' it sure seems true. :roll:


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

MissC said:


> [


I love getting post from you. You have a great sense of humor and you make feel better and quite so stupid! :lol:


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Hedgehogs have faces and ears????  

I thought they were just hissing balls of quills!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

MomLady said:


> Hedgehogs have faces and ears????
> 
> I thought they were just hissing balls of quills!


 :lol: 
They have feet, too! Or so I hear...wouldn't know first-hand. :roll:


----------

